# Locating Coyotes/Finding A Place To Hunt



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

How do you guys find probable areas to hunt in? Do you talk with farmers in the area? Drive around with an electronic coyote locator and turn it on in areas you think may hold coyotes? Howl with a manual call? I plan on getting into coyote hunting soon, and was just wondering how you guys go about finding areas to hunt.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats the fun part, drive from small town bar to small town bar and ask if any body has coyotes to get rid of. Have a few buy a few, people will help.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I usually drive around in the summer and talk to ranchers and howl with a manual call. I'm in the process of setting up a siren on my truck


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Buckseye, thats a great suggestion, but I won't be 21 for a little over a year. I was thinking about posting flyers at local cafes, etc?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Maybe you could get G&F-DNR to give you some names of people who have predator problems. Bummer on the 21 stuff, should be 18 anyway.

Have you ever heard the coyotes howling where you hunt now?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Around where I live, I have seen some and hear them quite often. Where we own a little land, West about 30 miles from where I live I have heard there are a lot out there. I have never been out hunting for them before. I am just getting into it. I guess I will just have to try and get out and start asking some farmers. I just really don't know where to start.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sounds like you have them right there, find a clearing where you can see pretty good and start calling.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've done the flyers thing, i also made us some bussiness cards to hand out and leave at gas stations. The bussiness cards seemed to work a little better. Thats what has worked for me give it a try.


----------



## njensen1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey,
i just started also,, and i have found that driving section line roads and howling, you can usually find some that way. Depends on the area i guess, trespassing is a rush.. lol..


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Took your advice buckseye and e-mailed the DNR. They didn't tell me any names of landowners or anything, just that populations of coyotes have probably never been higher than they are now in central MN(where I will hunt), and that it is probably the best place in Minnesota to be hunting them. This is encouraging, guess I just need to locate some landowners. They also said their diet consists mainly of carion and cottontail rabbit. If I would buy a manual call, should I go with a cottontail call, or doesn't it matter that much?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Cottontail is probaly the most used call out there and is tried and true but it dosen't really matter anything that sound like it's in pain will work.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Like Brad wrote the cottontail is tried and true. Be careful how loud you play it, try to set it to what would be the natural volume level of a real rabbit. Some kind of visual is good too, like a dead bloody rabbit from road kill or fresh killed. Sometimes a red and white rag works. Good Luck


----------

